# What Does EDC mean?



## coldsolderjoint (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey, 

Im pretty new here and I must say I'm really impressed by this forum, its huge and yet people on here are incredably helpful and dont get mad at newbies. 

with that said, what does the term EDC mean? 

I tried the search feature and still cant find a definition. 

I would assume from context that its your personal carry light.

Thanks


----------



## Grox (Oct 29, 2005)

It stands for every day carry. Basically something you take with you everwhere you go.

Here's a list of acronyms for you: http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/acronyms.htm


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks so much


----------



## Grox (Oct 29, 2005)

Not a problem! It's always great to be able to help


----------



## turbodieseli4i6 (Mar 13, 2011)

Grox said:


> Not a problem! It's always great to be able to help


 

Thanks! I saw EDC and googled it. it brought me to this post.


----------



## JeffInChi (Mar 13, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 13, 2011)

There are plenty of current "what are edc lights" threads without revitalizing this one.

Bill


----------

